# Survivor Vidcaps



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few vid caps from the last episode of "Survivor".
I just quickly snapped these from the video I downloaded from 
Kazaa-lite. I thought someone might be interested.
Pete


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, nice pics, man








Nothing beats photo's of piranha's in the wild, no matter how funky the tank is


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks a lot for this winkyee! I missed the episode and was hoping someone could put up some vidcaps!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

the subtrae looks like a bunch of fallen leaves... kind of makes you wonder if that would work in a home aquarium...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> the subtrae looks like a bunch of fallen leaves... kind of makes you wonder if that would work in a home aquarium...


 I think it would not be a problem, if you know which leafs to use and how to treat them first (I don't know it): I've seen it before and it does look pretty sweet.


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

I saw the episode, their challange was to catch as many fish as possible. Between both teams they cought like, 80 p's. They just through them in to a basket. I cant imagine how much money worth of fish that they ate.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I am curious...Did the show stock that water with p's or are they really that abundent down there? Because if you watched they were everywhere.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

nice rhoms what aprt of SA are they in?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've got another video , I'm not sure where I picked it up at .
It looks like it was picked from a TV documentary.I might have even gotten the link from here, I'm not trying to steal anyones vid.
here's a few captures from it , If anyone want's it , just contact me through ICQ 130851925.

Pete


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hey pete, 
u got that video? i dont have icq. but if you would, AIM at pr0duct51 (thats a zero)

thanks.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> SnowCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > the subtrae looks like a bunch of fallen leaves... kind of makes you wonder if that would work in a home aquarium...
> ...


 I did a post on that topic on Pfish a while back, general census was that only certain leaves are safe, they must be dried out first and cant have any chemicals on them. Many people do use leaves do a search on the net


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice photos of your movie, what did you search for in Kazza?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> Nice photos of your movie, what did you search for in Kazza?


 The first caps are from Survivor 6 Amazon. Search for 
"Survivor 6 Amazon EP04". The second captures are from a video I came across some time ago , Sorry I don't remember where :sad: It's only 
3 mb though and I can send it , I only use ICQ.
Pete


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks .. ill go looking right now, or in a few mins if i find it, ill post the full thing on my servers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > SnowCichlid said:
> ...


 Thanks for the info, Nate.
I have another question about leaves: Do you know anything about controlling waste and food leftovers when using leafs as a substrate? I guess it can be become really messy, if it gets stuck underneath the leafs... High maintenance, I guess.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah I was thinking about doing the whole leaf substrate thing when we discussed it awhile back on Pfish. The crazy fish guru who was describing how to do this probably said that you have to use fallen leaves, because the nutrients have been sucked back up into the tree. These leaves are not toxic if washed properly. cleaning the substrate would SUCK though. A better choice might be a more stable carpet of java moss.


----------

